# Wal-Mart Stands..



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anyone here have experience with the aquarium stands sold at walmart? They seem similar to some sold at pet stores, but are a whole lot cheaper...but I'm a little nervous about trusting particle board to hold up over 600lbs in the long term. Anyone?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Depends which one you are referring to, a little more detail about it would help.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I dont trust particle board around water period. Let alone under my aquarium. I wouldnt go that route. However, you wont find anything cheaper then a particle board stand. Cheapest solid stand is a metal one and they can look ugly. I would either go metal or a show piece. And a show piece can cost a bit if its a large tank.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I would personally go with a homemade stand or Gorilla Racks from Costco.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

the one i was referring to is by mylex (i think!)...it's black with doors and it is about $70. 

What are gorilla racks?
Also, I heard that metal stands don't disperse weight as evenly...is this true? I'm putting my 55 on the second floor of our home and I want to make sure it is as safe as possible.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.gorillarack.com/products/storage/Storage.htm

These racks are absolutely amazing! You can arrange them in different ways to suit your needs and they're extremely strong and durable. Some can even hold up to a ton of weight. I have seen pics of many fishrooms with these in use. (you've probably seen them too just didn't really notice them)

I purchased a similar product at either Home Depot or Rona's (can't remember which one tho lol) I lightly sanded down the supports then spray painted them a lovely hunter's green, the shelves (in a light green) all got 3 coats of paint (the kitchen/bathroom type to help prevent mould and mildew)

I have to buy some wooden shims to level it up as it's going in the basement so I'll post pics once it's put together so you have an idea of what they look like.


----------



## TheoryOfAJayman (Jun 8, 2006)

I have one of the "Mylex" stands from Walmart. Been using it for 19 months with no issues so far. I have spilt quite a bit of water on it and its still in great shape.

Its cheap ..... and it looks half decent. 

FYI .... mine is the $70 one (30x12)...... the $149?? (48x12) one should be no different.


     

Jay


----------



## kissez2202 (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone happen to have instructions for putting together the Mylex stands? Mine didnt come with any!


----------

